# General Auction Find



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Picked up a couple of watches at a general auction this week both of which turned out to be excellent buys.

The first is this 1928 Bulova 14k White Gold filled filigree decorated Art Deco ladies watch and bracelet.



















In original and good condition signed dial and inner minute chapter ring.

On opening up the press back revealed a sealed crystal dust/protection cover over the movement - which was quite a surprise.

The movement is marked 5AP 15 jewels Swiss and ticking away perfectly.



















There is also a serial number shown but being pre-1948 is usually not much help as from 1924 to around 1945 Bulova used small stamped symbols to indicate year date. And fortunately just under the number is a small "banana" shaped stamp. This is the stamp for 1928, so quite an early watch.

Case back stamped "patent 1924" and marked 14k Gold Filled, New York and with a case number shown.

The bracelet too is a very stylish one which is expanding, adjustable and mechanically perfect. It is also marked Gold Filled and has a patent number as well and obviously is the original as the fine filigree work matches the watch.

It also can be unhooked from the watch lugs completely with two small spring levers which work perfectly. Rare to find this as so many get broken and replaced by straps.

All in all a great purchase and this Bulova was what attracted me to this particular sales lot. But there was another watch included in the lot, which once I examined it I was particularly pleased about it as well. I'll post it after taking some pics


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a little beauty,ladies watches are so under appreciated,look how the movement is oval shaped,and fits into the case exactly,and the intricate detailing all over the bracelet and case!  ,i have three ladies watches all heirlooms,an Omega geneve,Bentima star,and a Rotary,and my fingers are to big to wind them! :lol:


----------

